# Bush Bashing



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Imagine my surprise to click on the topic "My Disgust" only to find at the bottom of the page a pop up link ,leading to this site....... http://www.cafepress.com/beatbushgear/364595 Take a good look at what this site offers...... does this forum need money that bad or do they just have to accept all adds from google?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Google ads are based on context, so yeah.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Google ads are based on context, so yeah.


Oh really............. then why is the add at the bottom of this thread "Hunt Snow Geese Now" ----- "Hunting in Texas" ---- "Duck Hunting Videos" ------ and "Adventure Fishing Hunting". :gag:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They goofed, they had one bumper sticker that said progressive. No matter how many times they say that we all know it isn't true. They are against every kind of business that makes a profit. We would still be using the barter system and horse and buggy if the nation was all liberal.

Did you listen to any talk radio yesterday. They had a poll that compared conservatives and liberals and which were more happy. Families, individuals, couples, all conservatives were much more happy than liberals. Mostly liberals think the sky is falling. It must be lousy just getting out of bed every morning. Can you even begin to imagine how they are going to feel after 2008?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I hope you're right about 2008. If I were to believe the Democrats today they pretty much think it will be 1994 all over again, only everything will swing to the left. Course they said the same thing in 96, 98, 2000, 2002, 2004, and now for 2006. Maybe if they stopped looking up all the time to see if the sky really is falling they wouldn't stumble as much.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Their problem is they are trying to lead America down a path that the majority doesn't want to go. They are to dense to understand that, so they will continue to loose. They think the answer is to move further left. Now some want to act as if they are concerned about security by denying the UAE running a couple ports in the United States. I hope that doesn't mean they are catching on. The only danger in the next election is if the democrats move right (pretend to), and the American voter has a memory to short to remember who these clowns really are.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Did you listen to any talk radio yesterday. They had a poll that compared conservatives and liberals and which were more happy. Families, individuals, couples, all conservatives were much more happy than liberals. Mostly liberals think the sky is falling. It must be lousy just getting out of bed every morning. Can you even begin to imagine how they are going to feel after 2008?


Wrong. You should really consider getting your news from sources that are not purposely biased like O'Reilly and Limbaugh. I listen to Air America Radio too, but I don't consider it a source of news.



> Their problem is they are trying to lead America down a path that the majority doesn't want to go.


Wrong.



> Mostly liberals think the sky is falling. It must be lousy just getting out of bed every morning. Can you even begin to imagine how they are going to feel after 2008?


Ignorance is bliss.



> We would still be using the barter system and horse and buggy if the nation was all liberal.


Have you forgotten the very definitions of liberal and conservative? Conservatives wish to turn back the wheel of time, liberals pioneered laissez faire economics.

On a side note, the country of which you speak certainly Isn't America. Americans are sick of the neo cons as shown in links one and two, are pro-abortion, as showin in link three, and want Democrats to take over Congress, as shown in link four. 
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,184362,00.html
http://www.pollingreport.com/BushJob.htm
http://www.pollingreport.com/abortion.htm
http://www.pollingreport.com/2006.htm


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

You gotta love it.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

You dont say...


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

8) WTF


----------

